# Probenzauber: Staatsanwaltschaft verweist an Österreich



## sascha (29 März 2006)

*Probenzauber und simsen.de: Staatsanwaltschaft verweist an Kollegen*

Beschwerden über dubiose Gratis-Seiten, die Internetsurfer in teure Abonnements locken, halten nicht nur den Verbraucherschutz in Atem. Auch die Ermittlungsbehörden werden seit einigen Monaten regelrecht mit Strafanzeigen überschwemmt. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Wiesbaden hat jetzt einen ungewöhnlichen Weg gewählt, um dem Problem Herr zu werden. Auf ihrer Internetseite nennen die Ermittler die Tatverdächtigen nicht nur mit vollem Namen; sie verweisen mutmaßliche Opfer von Seiten wie winow.de, probino.de, probenzauber.de, probenexpress.de und simsen.de auch an ihre österreichischen Kollegen – und raten Betroffenen, die Rechnungen nicht zu bezahlen, wenn sie sich betrogen fühlen.

Wie die Staatsanwaltschaft Wiesbaden offiziell mitteilt, führt sie unter dem Aktenzeichen 3362 Js 26286/05 Ermittlungen gegen die Verantwortlichen der Internetangebote der Firma NewAdMedia in Hochheim/Main, insbesondere winow.de und probino.de. Dabei handle es sich nach den bisherigen Feststellungen um die Beschuldigten Brian David C. und Michael C. Ferner richteten sich die Ermittlungen gegen die Firma Proinkasso GmbH in Hanau und deren Geschäftsführer Stefan S. sowie gegen den Rechtsanwalt Olaf T., die teilweise mit der Beitreibung der Forderungen aus der angeblichen Inanspruchnahme der angebotenen Dienstleistungen befasst waren und sind. Andere Mandate der Proinkasso GmbH und des Rechtsanwaltes seien nicht Gegenstand ihrer Ermittlungen, so die Behörde.

Die Seite probino.de sei seit Mitte Dezember 2005 allerdings nicht mehr von der Firma NewAdMedia in Hochheim betrieben worden, sondern laut Impressum von der Firma Opulentia EDV-Dienstleistungs GmbH in Wien/Österreich. „Seit einiger Zeit laufen entsprechende Angebote auch nicht mehr unter probino.de, sondern unter probenzauber.de mit gleicher Verantwortlichkeit“, heißt es auf der Webseite der Ermittler. Ebenfalls in Wien/Österreich firmiere nach dem Impressum der Internetseiten die Zweigniederlassung der Firma Verimount mit Hauptsitz in Dubai, die unter simsen.de Gratis-SMS anbietet, deren Inanspruchnahme teuer werden kann. Als Verantwortlicher werde Valentin Peyman F. genannt, der wiederum auch als Verantwortlicher des Angebotes unter probenexpress.de aufgeführt ist.

Dass die Ermittler mögliche Opfer jetzt an ihre österreichischen Kollegen verweisen, liegt an den örtlichen Zuständigkeiten: „Eine Zuständigkeit der Staatsanwaltschaft Wiesbaden für die Verfolgung in Österreich begangener strafbarer Handlungen ist nicht gegeben, wenn nicht andere Gesichtspunkte die hiesige Zuständigkeit begründen“, heißt es. „Ebenso besteht keine Zuständigkeit der Staatsanwaltschaft Wiesbaden für vergleichbare andere Internetangebote, deren Verantwortliche laut Impressum ebenfalls außerhalb des Landgerichtsbezirkes Wiesbaden ihren Sitz haben.“ Bislang hätten sich noch keine hinreichend sicheren Erkenntnisse dafür ergeben, dass die Beschuldigten Brian David und Michael C. auch für die weiteren Aktivitäten mit den Seiten probino.de und probenzauber.de durch die Firma Opulentia EDV-Diensteistungs GmbH verantwortlich sind. Ebenso wenig lägen aktuell hinreichend konkrete Anhaltspunkte dafür vor, dass zu dem unter probenexpress.de angebotenen Dienst oder anderen ähnlichen Angeboten eine Verbindung besteht, die zu strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen führen könnte.

Deutlich schnellerer Weg über Wien

„Falls Sie sich durch die Verantwortlichen der von Wien aus unterhaltenen Internetangebote betrügerisch geschädigt fühlen, könnten Sie unmittelbar bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft der Bundesrepublik Österreich Strafanzeige erstatten“, raten die Wiesbadener Ermittler. Das sei ein „deutlich schnellerer Weg“, als dies in Deutschland zu unternehmen, „weil von hier aus nur auf dem Weg eines recht aufwändigen Strafverfolgungsersuchens im Internationalen Rechtshilfeverkehr vorgegangen werden könnte.“ Anzeigerstatter in Wiesbaden müssten also mit erheblichen Verzögerungen rechnen, „weil schon die Bearbeitung der zahlreichen ständig neu hier anhängig werdenden Vorgänge und Anfragen die vorhandenen Kapazitäten weitgehend auslasten.“ Anzeigen ist diesen Fällen seien also am Besten an die Staatsanwaltschaft Wien zu richten. „Strafanzeigen gegen Personen oder Firmen, die von Deutschland aus operieren, können Sie dagegen entweder bei der für Sie zuständigen Polizeidienststelle oder bei der für den jeweiligen Firmensitz zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft erstatten“, so die Fahnder weiter.

Um die Ermittlungen zu erleichtern, sollten Anzeigeerstatter mitteilen, ob sie sich auf der betreffenden Internetseite angemeldet haben, ob sie die Zahlungspflicht erkannten oder nicht, ob sie die Anmeldemaske ausfüllten, ob sie die Internetseite womöglich nur besucht hatten, und ob sie gegebenenfalls andere Erklärung dazu haben, warum die betroffenen Unternehmen von ihnen Zahlung verlangen. Auch sollte den Anzeigen ein eventuell vorliegender Schriftverkehr mit den Firmen in Kopie oder Ausdruck beigefügt werden.

"Keine Zahlung leisten"

Schließlich sei zu empfehlen, „keine Zahlung zu leisten, sofern Sie sicher sind, dass eine entsprechende Verbindlichkeit nicht eingegangen wurde“, so die Wiesbadener Behörde. „Von Ihren Gründen sollten Sie die Gegenseite schriftlich unterrichten. Spätestens wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid gegen Sie erwirkt werden sollte, müssten Sie umgehend zivilrechtlichen Rat einholen.“ Dessen Erteilung gehöre freilich nicht zum Aufgabenbereich von Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaften. Betroffenen sollten sich deshalb an einen Rechtsanwalt, an die Rechtsberatungsstelle der für Sie zuständigen Amtsgerichte oder an eine Verbraucherberatungsstelle wenden. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=346
http://www.sta-wiesbaden.justiz.hessen.de/C1256BA7002D0DFC/CurrentBaseLink/W25CTJWB753JUSZDE

cu,

Sascha


----------

